# best rod for spinnerbaits



## ls1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm looking to get a rod in the 100$ range to go with a citica. I was looking at the st croix mojo bass or all star rods I want a split Handel too. Any suggestions? What kind of tip should I get?


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

In my experience, spinnerbait rods are like grub rods, as the lure is an open, single hook lure. It is purely a matter of personal preference. Many like fast to extra fast action blanks in medium to medium heavy power, while others may recommend a rod with a moderate action.

For spinnerbaits under 3/8oz., I like a rod with an extra fast action, and a suggest lure range of 3/16-5/8oz, and 6'6"-7' in length. For heavier spinnerbaits, I would look for something with a fast action and 1/4-3/4oz. suggested lure weight, and 6'6"-7' in length. For close quarters casting, look for something 6'-6'6" in length and 1/4-5/8oz. in lure weight with an extra fast action.

The XF action rods generally have a more limber tip than a similar rod with a slower action and similar power, yet still offer a surprising amount of power in the butt section. The limber tips load easily, and are great for roll casts.

Those that prefer moderate action rods like the fish to take the spinnerbait and more or less set the hook themselves, much like a crankbait rod.

The St. Croix Mojo and Falcon Bukoo are worth a look, but I would take a strong look at a Cabela's XML rod. They are typically marked down to under $100, and are built on a very nice blank. A buddy of mine has a 6'2" XF action XML, and it is a very fine and versatile rod, a real winner when super long casts aren't required.

One other thing to consider. On a high end blank, a split grip is a great way to save weight on a rod and maximize performance, but on the blanks that the Mojo, Bukoo, and several other rods in the price range you are looking at can feel very tip heavy, especially in the longer rods. It would be worth taking your reel and see if you can do some test casting, and make sure that the rod you get feels comfortable enough to fish with.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I like DAIWA rods and reels. I use a 6'6" med. hvy. Daiwa S Rods on 3/8oz and up. On 1/8 to 1/4 oz spinnerbaits I use a old Berkley Bionix with a pistol grip and a 6.2:1 reel. With this combo I have caught many many bass.

http://www.daiwa.com/rod/freshwater.aspx


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Falcon Lowrider Spinnerbait special. Retails at 129.99. I use my brothers all the time and love it for 1/4 and 3/8 spinnerbaits. I'll be picking one up this offseason.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I sold my 7' MojoBass MHF rod that I used exclusively for spinnerbaits. It really was a nice rod and did a great job. I just didn't care for the splie grip. If you like that grip go for it. Other nice choices close to that price include St. Croix Premier 7'MHF.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Ditto on the falcon great rod


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

grub_man said:


> The XF action rods generally have a more limber tip than a similar rod with a slower action and similar power, yet still offer a surprising amount of power in the butt section. The limber tips load easily, and are great for roll casts.


Really? This seems to me to be 180 degrees from the truth. On XF rods less of the blank flexes which does not equate to a "limber tip." To me "limber tip" would be more of a moderate action, crankbait-like blank.

I tend to use 7' rods for spinnerbaits. I have a H-XF for 1/2 oz and up spinnerbaits and buzzbaits, and a 
M-MOD action rod for smaller spinnerbaits.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

BPS Rick Clunn RCX Power Fishing System 7' Spinnerbait MH
This rod is only 99$ but feels high dollar. Specialty cork handle and the action is so consistant that you can zing a large spinnerbait very accurately. Rod is strong enuff to absorb the pull of large blades so you have less fatigue and bone jarring hook sets!!

Highly recommended!!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

I've built several of St. Croix's 6'8" MXF in the 3C and 4C for guys as spinnerbait rods. They may have an equivalent in the Mojo. 

jeremy


----------

